# Curiosity



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

So I was just wondering some of the user names people have on here are somewhat self-explanatory but others not so much. How did you guys come up with your user name, what's the meaning behind it? Even if it is obvious and has a deeper meaning than one would suspect please feel free to share. 

Mines is standinginthegap, I took it from Ezekiel 22:30 "So I sought for a man among them who would make a wall, and stand in the gap before Me on behalf of the land, that I should not destroy it; but I found no one."

I relate it to my marriage in a sense that I will stand in the gap on my husbands behalf so our marriage will not be destroyed, if there is no one who will then it shall be destroyed.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

convert - converted to a very trusting husband with my wife too ... NOT SO MUCH


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I think there's already a name thread in Social...


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Sailing. Wishing you calm winds and seas that follow


----------



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

doubletrouble said:


> I think there's already a name thread in Social...


So there is a rule that you can't have more than one of the same thread? This is the only section I visit regularly


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

My response to H saying "We're just friends". The avatar shows me without makeup.


----------



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

My avatar is an actual picture of the real life me! And "Chrish" is the nickname that everyone calls me!


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

Adriana is my real name. I like it so I used it here.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

My avatar is one of my favorite writers and Christian apologists, C.S. Lewis. The name thorburn means thor's bear.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Miss Taken...

I've used that username for years now. Back before the SHTF with WS, I used it to mean I was "his" (insert cynical cackle here). When I signed up, I kept using the name since it's kind of a play on the word "mistaken" and I felt duped by the kind of man I thought he was.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

This guy:


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Thought I would chime in as well mine has to do with more than just my WS cheating on me, but it goes along with something I read that the person we need most to help us heal is also the one who caused us so much pain.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine has a double meaning:

My recollections after Dday, and my insufferable absent mindedness.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

_*EI, formerly Empty Inside*_

When I made my first post on TAM, in June, 2012, it was 2 1/2 weeks after D-Day. I was the WS. My original user name was _*Empty Inside*_. It perfectly described how I felt in what was a very lonely, unfulfilling, and unhappy marriage, for many years, prior to my A. I had used the moniker when referring to myself in my private journals for years before ever posting on TAM. 

The TAMers shortened it to _*EI*_, themselves, and after several months of working on what was already becoming a very happy reconciliation, someone suggested that I "officially" change my user name, so *EI* it is.


----------



## Baablacksheep (Aug 29, 2013)

:lol:


adriana said:


> Adriana is my real name. I like it so I used it here.




I like it too \"/  :lol:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Because life really is too short to be miserable and to put up with people that treat you like crap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mortie (Dec 19, 2013)

Mortie, Its a good commercial and trying not to be discovered by someone who might be lurking here


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Harry Doyle was the play by play announcer for the Cleveland Indians in the movie Major League played by Bob Uecker. I was a Mod on a baseball forum years ago and this was my Mod name with the avatar below. I've just sorta kept it.









*"Just a bit outside"*

My avatars is Larry the Croc from the comic strip Pearls Before Swine.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

my initials and what I like to do


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> Harry Doyle was the play by play announcer for the Cleveland Indians in the movie Major League played by Bob Uecker. I was a Mod on a baseball forum years ago and this was my Mod name with the avatar below. I've just sorta kept it.


Juuuuuuuuuuuuust, a bit outside.

I love that character.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

standinginthegap said:


> So there is a rule that you can't have more than one of the same thread? This is the only section I visit regularly


No. But there is a section for off topic material.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I work and I'm a dad. Obviously, I wasn't that creative.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

workindad said:


> I work and I'm a dad. Obviously, I wasn't that creative.


Outside of the kids that is.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm hiding by picking such a common name. On previous forums, I found out that if you pick a unique user name, it is easy to google and find all of your posts across many forums. 

Instead, I've sought out one that was so common you won't find my posts with google.

One time I went to a work conference and there were three guys named Larry Gray. I thought it was funny, and it turns out that it is a rather common name so I use it.


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

The last several years of my life have been pretty disastrous. I've been challenged with many issues including serious health problems, the death of a parent, job instability, my addiction, a son being diagnosed bipolar, my wife's mental illness, and longtime marital problems resulting in separation likely to lead to divorce. My actions through these tests have shown me weaknesses and character faults which make me less than what I aspire to be. I am working to grow as a human being and become a healthier, happier, more honorable man.

I want to be a better me. Therefore my user name is Want2babettrme.


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

love=pain said:


> Thought I would chime in as well mine has to do with more than just my WS cheating on me, but it goes along with something I read that the person we need most to help us heal is also the one who caused us so much pain.


I really like your name, because to me, it is one of life's greatest truths. Love does equal pain.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Here's a question....can you change your name on here?


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a biochemist, I loved Breaking Bad, and I support the 100% legalization of marijuana.

So, WalterWhite420

4/20 (April 20) is the annual day of marijuana legalization rallies.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

bigtone128 said:


> Here's a question....can you change your name on here?


Yes, B1 and I, both, have changed our user names, as have others. Just pm a mod and tell them what you want to change your user name to. In a few days you'll try to login and it won't work. That's when you know your name has been changed. Enter the new name and you'll be able to login. You don't lose your post or your post count, likes, or any of your history. Your previous posts will reflect your new name, as well. The only time your former name will appear is when someone has used the "quote" feature on one of your old comments...... the ones that appear in pink. There may also be posts made by other members mentioning your old name. Obviously, those will remain the same. I hope this helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I make a home for me and my kids, there's just one of me (adult) and I'm good at it.


----------



## bartendersfriend (Oct 14, 2013)

My name comes originally from a DMB song "Bartender". It seemed somehow appropriate for this site when my former best friend (from childhood) carried on an EA/PA with my wife over several years. His defense? He's an alcoholic now. Consequently, the image felt appropriate too, because the empty shot glass is how I was left feeling.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

"cool twelve" comes from a rickie lee jones song i've loved since it first came out in 79. i was about 12yo and although i didn't know what she meant by cool twelve, it was always my favorite part of the song.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

"...the bell tolls;" John Donne-No man is an island

Just the way I feel about this life.


----------



## LittleMiss13 (Mar 7, 2012)

My name was chosen from the country duo, Sugarland's, song titled "Little Miss." The lyrics seemed fitting at the time and 13 is my lucky number.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I would like to change mine as it is really inappropriate for this forum. I used it when I was into gaming ove the modem with my friend from work.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

My name was because I was thinking about when we were kids, and we used to go swimming in the river. When you got out the river, the sandflies would attack, and you had to be quick to dry off and get away.


----------

